# well endowed women archers, do "they" get in the way?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*draw the bow string close to the bowarm, into the armpit*



crash_gsxr750 said:


> My wife wants to start shooting with me, she used to when she was younger with her father, we havnt gone to the pro shop yet, but she asked will it (string) hit my "upper female body part"?
> 
> So i ask, ladies any problems with clearence issues before we go looking at bows?
> 
> If yes which ones to not look at?


crash_gsxr750:

I help teach a free monthly class to the general public at my home range.
If the female shooter assumes a neutral foot position (toes of the feet in a line with the target) and draws the bow string close to and parallel to the bowarm, then the bow string will be just outside the armpit.

You do not want a female shooter with a very open foot position,
and you do not want your wife to draw the bowstring in front of any body parts that could get hit by the bowstring after release.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I almost has to laught a little. It is nice that you thought of your wife and came to us for advice. I am not small nore am I huge. I can say that I have never hit myself. I shoot a compound. If you learn to stand right I think you should be ok. You can buy a chest protector. They do make those for women and men. Get her some lessons and she will be just fine. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt replies 

My initial thoughts were she would have to open her stance up, but had no idea there were chest protectors.

Again thanks to all, looks like an Equalizer might be coming home (though we will try Hoyt and Bowtech and maybe Ross)


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE=nuts&bolts]
You do not want a female shooter with a very open foot position,
and you do not want your wife to draw the bowstring in front of any body parts that could get hit by the bowstring after release.
__________________


just ask my wife she's a well endowed gal (i won't give out her exact measurements as she cruises these boards sometimes.as it is, if she sees this one i'll probably end up like:brick: :crutch:)
one day she decided to cant her bow like they do in the movies, and she wasn't wearing a chest guard.
needless to say the bruise was VEEEERY impressive, and her chest is still a little tender in that spot(this happened 3 years ago)
just don't tell her i let it out :fear: :bolt:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Im not up on the sizes and everything,

Something DD

But my wife is newly pregnant and im assuming "they" will get larger.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Well, mine protrude quite a bit...LOL... But i've never had that happen to me, although i must say that it did concern me when i first started shooting. Perhaps its my bow, or the way i draw, I don't know, but it has never happened. BTW I shoot a Hoyt Ultramag.


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

**Just a subtle warning to any Gentlemen that may view this thread and like to "take it there".... Don't! :wink: **
*Archery Talk Women's Forum Mod, Charm*





*


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

You have to keep in the the axle to axle length on the bow. My prestige doesn't touch me at all where my apex does. for my height about 36 axle bow will fit just fine. best of luck with your choice.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

REDHDCHARM said:


> **Just a subtle warning to any Gentlemen that may view this thread and like to "take it there".... Don't! :wink: **
> *Archery Talk Women's Forum Mod, Charm*
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to keep as clean as i could, I didnt want to offend anyone. Its just that my wife brought it up and i said i would ask.

Shorter A to A bow, more acute string angle keeps it away, alright.

Its hard for me to get an idea when i dont have the same reference area to think about. Thanks to all the ladies/gentlemen here for the tastefull remarks.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

crashgsxr750,

Just thought I would let you know I shoot the Equalizer and love it. She is a fast and smooth bow. Has your wife had the chance to shoot one yet?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Baby Bow said:


> crashgsxr750,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know I shoot the Equalizer and love it. She is a fast and smooth bow. Has your wife had the chance to shoot one yet?


Nope, she wanted some info first on whether or not she would decapitate (so to speak) something before stepping to the line. Equalizer is on short list though


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> crash_gsxr750:
> 
> I help teach a free monthly class to the general public at my home range.
> If the female shooter assumes a neutral foot position (toes of the feet in a line with the target) and draws the bow string close to and parallel to the bowarm, then the bow string will be just outside the armpit.
> ...


Into the armpit (or just in front of it) is the key. If you do this, then you will never have a problem.


----------



## sammyqbc (Aug 27, 2004)

Being a female shooter, and having shot with many other women, there really seems to be only one specific shooting stance that has caused us any problems in "this department". If you draw and anchor correctly, the one instance that has caught women shooters that I know is the downhill shot. The further downhill, the greater the chance of giving yourself an owie. You must maintain your "T" as they say, bend at the waist, and not bring your bow arm down to the target. I also recommend a chest guard, as once you do hurt yourself, you may become a timid shooter or flinch whenever you release, neither habit being conducive to good, consistent shooting.

Good Luck
Sam


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

*Downhill shots*



sammyqbc said:


> Being a female shooter, and having shot with many other women, there really seems to be only one specific shooting stance that has caused us any problems in "this department". If you draw and anchor correctly, the one instance that has caught women shooters that I know is the downhill shot. The further downhill, the greater the chance of giving yourself an owie. You must maintain your "T" as they say, bend at the waist, and not bring your bow arm down to the target. I also recommend a chest guard, as once you do hurt yourself, you may become a timid shooter or flinch whenever you release, neither habit being conducive to good, consistent shooting.
> 
> Good Luck
> Sam


I can attest to this. I thought I actually lost my left one once on a downhill shot!:scared:


----------



## keenan (Oct 10, 2005)

Stay with a short axle to axle. MY wife is vertically challenged and quite large up top when she started to shoot the bow that I got for her was to long(a to a) and she said that it felt like it was being ripped off. Casey:wink:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry to say but, you know when I taught my daughter to shoot I never thought of that and it has never been a problem......guess she was lucky but, thanks for the reminder.....as a man I did not give thought to that. Defineatley something to consider when teaching new shooters...I will pass on the down hill shooting form to her. thanks for the info.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Just a little info on the Equalizer. She will need to hold strong. It is a hard wall with this bow and no valley. If she creeps it can go off on her and if she worries about "taking something off" she just need to be preparred. Make sure someone that knows what they are doing is there to help her. This is a great bow and I love mine. You just have to be ready to shoot it. She is fast and smooth and can compete with the big boys. I hope she likes it when she shoots it.

Kriss


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

keenan said:


> Stay with a short axle to axle. MY wife is vertically challenged and quite large up top when she started to shoot the bow that I got for her was to long(a to a) and she said that it felt like it was being ripped off. Casey:wink:


i understand what you're saying, my wife is 5' and she decided to try my old bear whitetail hunter one day, you know the one that has 6 wheels and a couple of yards of ata.
she wasn't shooting too bad with it even with the draw being 6" too long, bow really doesn't have any letoff so it's kinda like shooting a genesis.
i went inside and came back out in time to see her drop the bow and walk away. to her credit, she didn'teven shed a tear, that HAD to hurt like a sonofagun!
nowadays she shoots a browning MM3 and since we figured out she's cross eye dominant, she says she doesn't need a guard. it doesn't seem to be an issue when she shoots left handed, just right handed


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I think with the proper draw length and instructions she will have no problem at all. I have NEVER hit myself and I am pretty blessed in that area..Good luck and good shooting


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> I tried to keep as clean as i could, I didnt want to offend anyone. Its just that my wife brought it up and i said i would ask.
> 
> Shorter A to A bow, more acute string angle keeps it away, alright.
> 
> Its hard for me to get an idea when i dont have the same reference area to think about. Thanks to all the ladies/gentlemen here for the tastefull remarks.


crash, that "reminder" was NOT directed towards you at all. You posted a great thread. :thumb:

That was just a reminder to anyone who might like to interject some unworthy posts.... they're out there :ninja:  

Post away... Have fun!! 

*


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

3dmama said:


> I think with the proper draw length and instructions she will have no problem at all. I have NEVER hit myself and I am pretty blessed in that area..Good luck and good shooting



Ditto


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

women students-espcially those using a recurve (where you get more side to side string ocillation) should always wear a chest protector.

Has anyone ever seen Elena Reyes of Mexico shoot. She is rather "well endowed" and rather heavy. She shoots with a severe bend in her waist (makes my back hurt just to look at her form) but she bangs out 1320 level scores (or did a few years ago)

an extreme example of form dealing with an extreme example of you know what


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

ya know, i've never hit "the girls" but i do have to wear an arm protector because the one time i don't, i hit myself. but i find myself occasionly buzzing my lips off the cable :tongue:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

this thread is useless without pictures !!!!!!:angel: :angel:

****This is not what the women's forum is about. Do not make posts such as this - RK****


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER (Jan 8, 2006)

*pics*



sean said:


> this thread is useless without pictures !!!!!!:angel: :angel:


i agree we need to see some pics and give our opinions, whata ya say guys?:thumbs_up :wink:

****The mods say no....don't go there. It would be better to stay out of this forum - RK****


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

aaah... and the maturity of the thread has now plummeted...


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

B.A.W. ARCHER said:


> i agree we need to see some pics and give our opinions, whata ya say guys?:thumbs_up :wink:


come on guys, ive been trying to get my wife into archery for alittle over a yr lets please try and keep it on topic, please.

To all the classy ladies (and moderator) thank you for tip toeing on this question, and answering my question.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

There should be no problem. ZERO problems thus far. Proper stance and correct draw length are key.

Katie


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Crash,

We would love to hear from your wife. Please let her know she is welcome to visit us. There are some great gal's here who are always willing to help out. I have learned a lot from them. 

And congrats to you and your wife for the baby on the way. Another little archer maybe??? I have an son and a daughter who shoot.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

you got no sense of humor RK ....come on that was funny !!!!

You're right. I have no sense of humor when somebody comes into the women's forum and begins to ressurect the behaviour that we have worked so hard to put a stop to. RK


----------



## Craftladyteresa (Apr 25, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> There should be no problem. ZERO problems thus far. Proper stance and correct draw length are key.
> 
> Katie


I agree- I was 2 months pregnant when I got my instructor certification, and 6 months along when I taught my first class. The biggest problem I had was not with "the girls," but with my dominant eye switching on me!

I would recommend a chest protector, though, just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, they do. However, if you just make sure the string doesn't come around and that it stays in on your side you're fine. You'll see the way the string is placed by looking at most female archers shooting.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

Craftladyteresa said:


> I agree- I was 2 months pregnant when I got my instructor certification, and 6 months along when I taught my first class. The biggest problem I had was not with "the girls," but with my dominant eye switching on me!
> 
> I would recommend a chest protector, though, just for the peace of mind.


that's a new one on me, never heard of that .
your dominant eye switched because of pregnancy? or was it something that just happened?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> you got no sense of humor RK ....come on that was funny !!!!
> 
> You're right. I have no sense of humor when somebody comes into the women's forum and begins to ressurect the behaviour that we have worked so hard to put a stop to. RK



my wife was shoting her bow when she was 9 months pregnant all I had to do was shorten the draw length about a half an inch to keep the string off her chest and stomach I think if your draw length is correctly set and your stance is correct you shouldnt have problems ..... when you adress the target you should be able to draw a line acccrost your toes and it should point at the target if your rear foot hits in the instep of the front foot you will be turning your chest into the strings path ... I hope that makes sense ..


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Baby Bow said:


> Crash,
> 
> We would love to hear from your wife. Please let her know she is welcome to visit us. There are some great gal's here who are always willing to help out. I have learned a lot from them.
> 
> And congrats to you and your wife for the baby on the way. Another little archer maybe??? I have an son and a daughter who shoot.


First ill get her shooting then ill try and pass along the AT addiction, one step at a time.

Son/Daughter will (i hope) be shooting as soon as they want to. I dont plan on making them do something. (I hated baseball, yet my father pushed me to do it, i just couldnt manage hitting the ball thing, but i could take a pitch in the ribs with the best, only way i ever really got on base) So hopefully the child has a geniune interest for archery/hunting which i/wife can nurture.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

*now I'm worried*

I have never had a problem and I am rather large in that area!!! :wink: After reading this thread I hope I don't "think" too much about it tomorrow when I practice!!!!! Anyway, I shoot a Hoyt Magnatech and don't know a whole lot about how to stand or anything (I'm very new to archery)...but I don't think I have ever even come close to hitting myself - just my arm! Tell your wife she will love it and it's a great thing to do as a couple! I love having the same interest as my husband... good luck to you and your wife!


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*To be on the safe side...*

Make sure her draw length is not too long. Make her wear an arm guard. Suggest she use a chest protector (for now). Let her try the chest protector for a while, then when she gets more advanced, she can always stop using it later. People that are new to the sport are more apt to slip-up on form, angle the bow the wrong way, and something gets tagged. 

I have hit my bow arm many times, it can give you a painful/ugly bruise. But you get over it. I have never had "upper" clearance issues, but there's always the first time. 

Hope both of you enjoy yourselves, and good luck! :tea:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

All of the lady-archers I have observed shooting (regardless of degree of endowment), have always drawn the bowstring up against the side of the breast closest to their bow-arm....NEVER in front of it.....

If they were able to draw in front, it is highly likely that their draw-length is too long.....or their stance is way too open....or both.....


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't know if hunting is in her future but be very careful about shots out of a tree stand. My best friends wife quit shooting for 12 years after one such shot.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a pretty open stance, but I'm not well endowed. I did change my stance considerably when I was pregnant. I guess I bent at the waist to compensate. I didn't even realize I was doing it until my husband said something.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Some additional info from another thread...*

I remembered there was a similar topic a little while ago, see below. There might be some additional and useful info there also.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=252310


----------



## ArcherLady (May 9, 2006)

I shoot a recurve and have no real problems. If I have it was because my stance was off. I haven't stopped wanting to shoot because of it.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Seattlepop said:


> I remembered there was a similar topic a little while ago, see below. There might be some additional and useful info there also.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=252310


Thank you

more info is always a blessing. I think we are going to look at bows tonight (yippee)


----------



## shakin_peach (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the proper draw length and the correct stance is a good answer. I have been shooting for about 10 years and have shot 3 different bows. I was blessed in that department and thought it would be a problem but it hasnt. I do think if she is worried about hitting herself it would be a good idea to invest in a chest protector, she can wear it at least until she gets used to her proper stance. Good luck.:smile:


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

my gf had the same issues when she started shooting. She isnt as big as others, but with her body type they where in the way. Anyways with a form correction, all is well and she is cutting the x ring a lot now.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

No big investment.. wear a sportsbra..the flat type


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

JAG said:


> No big investment.. wear a sportsbra..the flat type


There isnt a sports bra made that can totally flatten me out (crashes wife)


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> There isnt a sports bra made that can totally flatten me out (crashes wife)


I suggest the chest protector 
http://www.archerysportsusa.com/store/index.cfm/c152/i4381

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=1086&osCsid=638cab6d07a13ccb4586eb49bd659c66


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> There isnt a sports bra made that can totally flatten me out (crashes wife)


 I hear ya there... I am looking at your avatar and cracking up.. i have been reading that thread..LOL


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

(crash's wife)

shot tribute and equalizer going to be ordering equalizer shortly (black marble) Husband really wanted me to like tribute so he could use it too, i asked if i could use his bow and thats all i needed to say.

So ill be Equalized here shortly (i hope)


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

Craftladyteresa said:


> I agree- I was 2 months pregnant when I got my instructor certification, and 6 months along when I taught my first class. The biggest problem I had was not with "the girls," but with my dominant eye switching on me!
> 
> I would recommend a chest protector, though, just for the peace of mind.


I didn't get pregnant of course but I had my dominant eye switch also. Fought it for sometime then just switched to a lefty.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*not why I opened this,,but I've always remembered.....*

the time I looked up "Amazon" in the World Book Encylopedia. I used the term before in a slang way when I see large [whole stature] woman [sorry,,just being 'male'...]
BUT,,the term "AMAZON" comes from Greek words meaning "no breast". The belief was that Amazon women cut off the right breast to allow more agile[?] archery work. Don't take my word for it,,check it out,,,I just did before posting this [World Book 1988 edition].
Now,,the REAL reason I entered the Women's forum is,,what is your average bow poundage??? I have shot bows for about 45 years [I'm 55]and shoot everyday off the porch in preparation for deer and also coyote hunting. My wife of 31 years shot in high school and summer camp. She is 51. I was just wondering what poundage bow would be good for a 'new' shooter. I will have to see what her draw length is,,then look for a bow. I have no idea if she will like it or not,,but if she DID,,what a neat thing it 'might' be for her.
She's put up with me for 31 years,,,I guess a new car would be more like it,,but just got to thinking about her possibly joining me on the back porch for arrow slinging!
PS,,her 'first' bow would be for target,,she would not be using it for deer. She prefers to name them when I feed the local deer in the back yard. No way for her to shoot them,,,just a 'target' bow.
Alan in GA.
....well, sorry,,just looked and another post has asked same [poundage] question,,thanks for any additional advise you might give.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

This Amazon thing came about when my sister in law and my neices and I were talking about "Wonder Woman". I said that Linda Carter 'Wonder Woman' was not what Amazons really looked like. Got to thinking about it and looked up "Amazon" out of curiosity. Wow,,never heard the removal aspect. By the way, I'm glad Linda Carter "didn't".


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

go check your pm...


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*check out this neat web search site...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazons
.
.
warning,,you can spend hours searching this neat website!
Alan in GA.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

We have a couple ladies that shoot around here that you would suspect a problem but like mentioned above with the proper draw length and ATA its not a problem. For a lack of better terms I think with a properly fit bow the string just barely touches the left side ( for a right handed shooter)


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> Im not up on the sizes and everything,
> 
> Something DD
> 
> But my wife is newly pregnant and im assuming "they" will get larger.



I have a friend that is pregnant and she is pretty big tummy and all... Nothing seems to be gett'n in her way...


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

This is a concern of my wife as well. She is just starting to get some interest in shooting and I picked up a Jennings bow for her (old model, low poundage).

Her first question when we started to talk about it was asking if she would hit herself. 

Good thread, I will pass along the info to her


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

First off let me state that the following is simply my opinion. I have seen some posts here to suggest to you to steer clear of longer ATA, be careful that the draw isn't too long, do not shoot with an open stance. I think taking this advice to heart, you would be short changing your wife for no reason and I'll explain why.

1st, Longer axle to axle is universally recognized to be a more forgiving bow than a shorter ATA and as I'll show later the string angle won't be an issue. Secondly, setting her up in too short a draw because your worried about contact is not only going to cost her speed but is also going to keep her from taking full advantage of her back muscles, by not allowing her to "open up" her shoulders bringing the back muscles into full effect. Thirdly, there are many (myself included) that believe that an open stance produces a much more stable shooting platform and allows the shoulder joint to roll forward and down locking into its strongest position.

Yeah but what about hitting "the girls" you say?? Well by drawing and anchoring correctly your wife should have no worries about ever having that happen. If she draws the bow straight back, close to the body, the string should not be able to get past her bowside breast, and actually the bowside breast can become another anchor point as the string should contact it in the same place every time and the more she shoots the more she will be able to recognize something is wrong if the string does not contact her in the same spot.

I will post up a picture of what I'm talking about. My wife (Sammyqbc) is a great example of this form but I have no frontal pictures of her to ilustrate so I will use this picture of Laura the new Martin girl (hope thats OK). You'll notice that she appears to have an open stance and has not scrimped on the draw length allowing her to "open up" nicely. The string touches her bowside breast but as long as she draws close to her body it should never end up on the wrong side where it could cause a problem. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=156010&stc=1&d=1150862864

Now, from what I understand Laura is quite an accomplished archer and my wife who's form is very similiar is a Provincial and National champ up here in Canada so we know the form works well. 

As far as the downhill shots go she just needs to draw and anchor in an upright position, then maintaining her "t" form bend from the waist...the string in relation to the breast should not change if she does this.

The point to all this is you do not need to comprimise on anything because of a well endowed archer. She simply needs to draw the bow close to her body, which most people do anyway. Good luck! 

Again, just my opinion.
Chris


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Its all about the correct form and she should not have any problem!
Good luck.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

i used to sell those chest protectors to a lot of female shooters and asked one day at the shoot don't you guys wear them after you bough them and they were wearing them under there shirts so as not to be obivious


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

after looking at that pic of the Martin lady shooting if you have the right form you should be able to shoot with any ATA bow i am trying to talk my lady into trying it so once she gets on this forum and see how much fun you gals have i hope it wont be hard


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

When i am shooting in a real situation and not for a picture, my string doesn't touch me at all. I've never even thought about it. But evryone has a different stance. It's my opinion that there is no one exact correct way since we all are built differently. You have to find a way that is consistant and comfortable so that you can shoot to the best of your ability. The bow I was shooting in that picture was a bit too short and there wasn't a peep so I wasn't completely set up correctly.


----------



## Phyllis D (Jul 11, 2006)

*Thank you*



willyqbc said:


> First off let me state that the following is simply my opinion. I have seen some posts here to suggest to you to steer clear of longer ATA, be careful that the draw isn't too long, do not shoot with an open stance. I think taking this advice to heart, you would be short changing your wife for no reason and I'll explain why.
> 
> 1st, Longer axle to axle is universally recognized to be a more forgiving bow than a shorter ATA and as I'll show later the string angle won't be an issue. Secondly, setting her up in too short a draw because your worried about contact is not only going to cost her speed but is also going to keep her from taking full advantage of her back muscles, by not allowing her to "open up" her shoulders bringing the back muscles into full effect. Thirdly, there are many (myself included) that believe that an open stance produces a much more stable shooting platform and allows the shoulder joint to roll forward and down locking into its strongest position.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this and thanks to the lady in the pic. After reading this and looking at the pic I realized I was standing wrong. I changed some things and my bow is much easier to pull now. I had my 17 yr old daughter get her bow and we worked on her form showing her the pic and made a big difference too. Just wanted to tell you all thank you, I haven't been able to go out and shoot with my new form yet, but am looking forward to it this weekend.


----------

